# Rosen show. Go or No



## rusty22 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this show good for you and why? How good?

I am considering it. Want advice before sending in application.

Here is what I do. It









can be either furniture or accessories. Which does better?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

You should not base your decision on what others do at the show. I have friends that do well at some shows and when I did them, I couldn't not have given my things away. No interest. The reverse is also true, that I do very well at some shows and they can't do anything in sales. There are several shows that I currently do that none of my friends even knew about that I do very well at and would not give up those shows. You just never know when applying to a new show for you. My opinion is to go for it and see what happens.

Every year I try new shows. Some are good, some are OK and some are horrible. With the bad shows, I chalk it up to learning and don't go back.

Concerning furniture or accessories. I would definitely bring all of the accessories and add in a few of the furniture pieces. Then have a well done book of pictures of the furniture you didn't bring. This way you can entice the lower price customer to come in as well as the higher price. You can also turn the lower price customer into a higher price customer if they like what you do. You could also take a furniture buyer and have them purchase accessories to go with their new purchase.


----------

